# White (Albino) Animals



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone else mad that most states wont allow the hunting of albino deer and such? Cuz i had the same white doe walk to 20 yards of my stand about 3 times and couldnt do anything about it. What happened to our hunting rights???


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

I think it's silly.

There is a area in MN where people act as they are :"special" and will come after you if you even joke about takin' one out.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Our rights are still intact. I'm not sure why most states won't let you harvest them cause they probably don't last long out there anyhow, but it's the law....


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

eaglecaps said:


> Our rights are still intact. I'm not sure why most states won't let you harvest them cause they probably don't last long out there anyhow, but it's the law....


 Ya im not gonna break the law i just dont understand why


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

just another way for "the man" to keep ya down i guess. like no hunting on sundays. stupid laws but laws just the same.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

h-bomb said:


> just another way for "the man" to keep ya down i guess. like no hunting on sundays. stupid laws but laws just the same.


Ya ik.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

REALLY? I have never heard that better look into it before I am in trouble, wow, they can not enforce being an illegal is illegal but I could get a matching set of braclets for using a license I paid for:angry:


----------

